# NPS closes the Point



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

Rumor has it NPS has closed the Point - didn't even make it to April this year. March 19 guys...March 19.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh it's fact... Rumor is that you can access by foot just past the narrows,but as of now it is rumor.. They closed it because of one (not on endangered species list) american oyster catcher doing the nasty dance... Wait till next year...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Oh it's fact... Rumor is that you can access by foot just past the narrows,but as of now it is rumor.. They closed it because of one (not on endangered species list) american oyster catcher doing the nasty dance... Wait till next year...


according to bob at rdt it is fact ..........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Also according to Bob..*

Correction on the AMC,Bob of RDT said it was a plover (also not on the endangered species list)...


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Go figure and I'm just getting ready to leave to come down!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

just wondering.......what if 1000 buggies showed up at the point at one time? 
i'd be willing to come down from new jersey just to make a statement!!!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I was goona try to run out this weekend but looks like I'll just make a day trip to Fort Fisher. Wonder if I'll ever get to fish the point again?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

National Park Service News Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: DATE: January XXXX, 2011
CONTACT: 252-473-2111

Cape Point temporarily closes to ORV access

Deputy Superintendent Darrell Echols announces the temporary ORV access closure of the popular Cape Point area in accordance with the requirements of the consent decree.

On March 18, 2011, just south of Ramp 44 along the ocean shoreline, National Park Service staff observed Piping Plover breeding behavior which resulted in the closure. The width of the beach is very narrow in the area commonly known as "the bypass" and the required consent decree buffer of 50-meters to the north and south resulted in the full beach closure. There currently is not an alternative ORV access route to Cape Point. Because of the steep beach slope, pedestrians would be allowed to walk through the inter-tidal zone to access Cape Point.

For more information on beach access, see: http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/o ... le-use.htm or call 252-472-2111, ext. 148.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DERFM said:


> Cape Point *temporarily* closes to ORV access


My A$$...................


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Temporary until October.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> My A$$...................


Roger that. It's _amazing_ how the past 3 years it's been closed earlier and earlier. There's other beach to fish (but for how long?), but it's discouraging for visitors - and I'm sure it's infuriating for residents and those who have poured blood, sweat, and sh*t tons of money into fighting these idiots.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The real killer in all this is there's nothing about helping a threatened or endangered species here. They haven't even started nesting yet. A closure will now will have no impact on chick survival. Pretty soon they'll be shutting it down because someone stood on a beach and thought about plovers.

I'm telling you, this argument will ultimately be won or lost on economics. Beaches that have plovers but charge for permits are far less reckless about shutting down--it kills their budget. I know nobody likes this, but I still think putting a permit system in place would make NPS think twice about choking off their own budget.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i don't think apermit system will help much if at all.
nj has fees for driving on beaches yet that doesn't stop the beaches from closure due to effin birds!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

fish bucket, do they completely close them down when the plovers come in up near you? I fish a few beaches north of the OBX where there are plover nests and driving is left in place--they just put up fences higher up the beach and route traffic around them so they can be left to do their thing. Yeah, it makes getting around a little tougher--there are some areas you can't fish and you have to skirt around the nesting areas, but in the long run everybody wins. The beaches stay open and the birds still get to nest.

What we want to avoid is a wholesale closure like they keep doing on Hatteras. They shut down huge chunks of beach with no access allowed, period. There's clearly an agenda beyond helping these birds survive.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i too have fished beaches where they let you drive around the nests.
new jersey is not the state for that.
they will close the whole beach down for 1 nest if it is near an entrance.
the good thing is that by working with the state rangers we have managed to shorten the time the beach is closed.
they close it when chicks hatch and re-open it when chicks can fly.
economic hardship means nothing to the bird fanatics!


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

If turtles come to a beach they pick up the eggs and hatch them somewhere else. Pick up the stinking plover eggs and hatch them at another location. That's how we grow chickens for God's sakes.

It's got nothing to do with the birds. It's tree huggers shutting us out of our lifestyles. Plain and simple.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The difference is Federal or State Lnads different rules..*

It's just about a done deal down hear, as you can see. Permits will do nothing but fund their Agenda.. If ya think that a Permit system will open up more beach, I have a Bridge for sale in NC, its in GREAT SHAPE..

You will get to pay, for what ever is left open after the Final Plan is put in Place...No Points No Inlets and No Spits.. 

Enjoy, apathy got us here... But no one would listen...

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> The real killer in all this is there's nothing about helping a threatened or endangered species here. They haven't even started nesting yet. A closure will now will have no impact on chick survival. Pretty soon they'll be shutting it down because someone stood on a beach and thought about plovers.
> 
> I'm telling you, this argument will ultimately be won or lost on economics. Beaches that have plovers but charge for permits are far less reckless about shutting down--it kills their budget. I know nobody likes this, but I still think putting a permit system in place would make NPS think twice about choking off their own budget.


 I'm kinda with you in that I would pay for a permit with no problem know that it would go to access and potential of future access.. That is not reality though.. NPS is being lead by a string by threat of lawsuites,and it will continue to be that way until dow,audubon,selc are stripped of their power to sucessfully go to court and collect $... 



sand flea said:


> fish bucket, do they completely close them down when the plovers come in up near you? I fish a few beaches north of the OBX where there are plover nests and driving is left in place--they just put up fences higher up the beach and route traffic around them so they can be left to do their thing. Yeah, it makes getting around a little tougher--there are some areas you can't fish and you have to skirt around the nesting areas, but in the long run everybody wins. The beaches stay open and the birds still get to nest.
> 
> What we want to avoid is a wholesale closure like they keep doing on Hatteras. They shut down huge chunks of beach with no access allowed, period. There's clearly an agenda beyond helping these birds survive.


 Yeap,with ya all the way... And the agenda you speak of is not fully completed yet until they rid these beaches of human presents and make all rec seashores into refuges... jmho...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

And the agenda you speak of is not fully completed yet until they rid these beaches of human presents and make all rec seashores into refuges... jmho... 

bingo....we have a winner!!!!!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

JAM said:


> Permits will do nothing but fund their Agenda.


Well that's kind of my point. In places where there are permits, the authorities are afraid to completely shut everything down because it kills their revenue source. Start closing beaches and people stop buying. It hits them in the wallet. Right now they're taking something away from us that's free. It doesn't hurt them one little bit.

Look, I could easily be wrong about this. My point is that the current playbook isn't working. Things are getting worse. It's time to try something different.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Well that's kind of my point. In places where there are permits, the authorities are afraid to completely shut everything down because it kills their revenue source. Start closing beaches and people stop buying. It hits them in the wallet. Right now they're taking something away from us that's free. It doesn't hurt them one little bit.
> 
> Look, I could easily be wrong about this. My point is that the current playbook isn't working. Things are getting worse. It's time to try something different.


 Matt,it won't be "the current playbook (paying for permits),it's already in the plan... As I said earlier,have no problem with the permit as long as I can access beaches,although with my $ for permit going to make a privatized beach for audubon not real big on that.. As far as things getting worse,no doubt,and I have pretty much given up all hope that it will get better ,unless someone in government helps in chopping special intrest dow selc and audubon down a peg or two..


----------

